
Jim Rogers calls most big U.S. banks bankrupt - gibsonf1
http://www.reuters.com/article/InvestmentOutlook09/idUSTRE4BA5CO20081211
======
david927
I don't keep a penny in the bank more than I have to. I understand the FDIC
exists, but I trust my mattress more.

